# Veggie Gardening Tips' Tomato Trellising System



## gardening1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi, I found your post interesting and got some tips from it. I sure need tips on tomato trellising as mine are all over the place. I have a blog on gardening which you or your readers might be interested in. It can be downloaded instantly from here. gardening tips


----------

